# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 4.16 Official Pyraminx Average



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtubehd]76h6XRUTLWw[/youtubehd]



> Beats old NR by over a second
> 
> @Estonian Open 2013 Finals



Scrambles: 

R' B U B U B' R' L B' R' L
U' B' U' L R B R' U R' L' R' l r
L R' U' L' B' R U L R L' U l b
L' U' B U R B R' U B U' B' u'
U R U B L R' U R U' B' R' u' r


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

Yay sick.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 13, 2013)

yay, this is awesome


----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice!



Spoiler



I need to beat this


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 13, 2013)

gogo CR!!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 13, 2013)

why is the tips not scrambled?


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2013)

KongShou said:


> why is the tips not scrambled?



They were on all but the first scramble - the states are random (i think?) so it's possible for this to be the case ^^

Also gj on the average


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> gogo CR!!



You mean WR?


----------



## kcl (Oct 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You mean WR?



Nah, that's what Drew wants lol


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay sick.





yoinneroid said:


> yay, this is awesome





Iggy said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





XTowncuber said:


> gogo CR!!



Thanks All!! This is so far the greatest moment in my cubing history  



KongShou said:


> why is the tips not scrambled?



It depends on the scramble. It's random. Also, only the first scramble didn't have any tips


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You mean WR?



no no that's too ambitious. Might as well go for CR first.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> no no that's too ambitious. Might as well go for CR first.



Isn't the CR the WR?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Isn't the CR the WR?


It's a joke  I knew Kim would get it.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you have the scrambles? The 4.5 looked like an awesome scramble so I was expecting a high counting solve after the first two 3s.

Congrats dude.


----------



## Username (Oct 14, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> It's a joke  I knew Kim would get it.





Tim Major said:


> Do you have the scrambles? The 4.5 looked like an awesome scramble so I was expecting a high counting solve after the first two 3s.
> 
> Congrats dude.



Thanks! I don't have the scrambles (yet) :/


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

The second scramble was so easy, how did you fail it? Inspected wrongly?


----------



## Username (Oct 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> The second scramble was so easy, how did you fail it? Inspected wrongly?



I think I executed incorrectly, because I double checked what I inspected. Not sure though :/


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow I loved those scrambles. I average mid 4, I wasn't warmed up and got 2.87, 3.24, (1.99), (3.95), 3.14 = 3.08

I'm at home and not competing so I'm sure I would've done much worse in a competition 

Here are reconstructions. It was super difficult and time consuming because I have black white blue clockwise on top and yellow bottom, so I can't match the scramble very well.


Note, I reconstructed the moves, not how you were holding it so what I write as R might have been U for you. All I can do is try to copy what case you end with and guess a bit. Also I'll write tips at end of solve.


*Scramble one: R' B U B U B' R' L B' R' L
*
Top: U' R U' R' L U' L' R' L R U
Case: R L' R' L

Notes: if you predicted the end cased you could've done U' R U' R' L U' L' R' L R' L' R' L U, cancelling the end case into your alg to save 2 moves 
15/13 moves.


*Solve two: U' B' U' L R B R' U R' L' R' l r*
Won't bother reconstructing yours due to screw ups. I did: 

Top: [U] L R' L R U
Case: [R] R' L R L' u' l'

Notes: cancels to [U] L R' L [U] R L R U r' b'
9 moves.


*Solve three: L R' U' L' B' R U L R L' U l b
*
Top: [R'] U R' D R' U R L R' L' U
Case: R L' R' L u' l'

Notes: You did the obvious one flip solution (16 moves). I did 3 moves to 2 flip which cancelled into AUF for 11 (super fast) moves. Unfortunate you didn't see my solution, you should've inspected for longer.


*Solve four: L' U' B U R B R' U B U' B' u'
*
Top: [B'] R' U R D' R D' L' R' L R U' [L']
Case: R' L R L' U L' U' L r

Notes: 20 moves. I used Polish V for a 14 move solution.


*Solve five: U R U B L R' U R U' B' R' u' r
*
Top: [L'] R' L' U' L' [U] R D R D R D
Case: [B' R'] R' L R L' U L' U' L u b'

Notes: I didn't see what you did when I tried it. I saw a faster one flip case than what you built and got an L3E skip. You had 20 moves my solution had 12. I did;
Top/skip: [U] U R' L' U' L U B' U R U' u l'


Conclusion, you should inspect for longer! You missed a couple of easy solutions and you messed up probably due to short inspection on solve two. Don't waste inspection time. I'm slower than you (I think?) but I can clearly see this is a big flaw. I saw before your 2nd solve you said "ready ready ready", inspected for about 5~ seconds before resetting the timer to solve. So one, don't rush it saying "ready ready ready", calm down a bit. And two, use more inspection time, because if you can do top with 5 seconds of inspection, use the rest to predict the cast for possible cancellations like I try to.

*You had 15, 25+, 16, 20, 20
I had 14, 9, 11, 14, 12*

Work on testing multiple solutions in your head in inspection to choose better starts. I have awful TPS, but I guess one of my strengths is inspection


----------



## Username (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks! I've been really out of practice lately (on pyra that is), and inspection has always been a problem for me. I can't find as good solutions as I used to, and my times have become a lot slower. I wouldn't really say you're slower than me, I'm not even sure if I'm sub5 anymore. 

Also, I have so much nerves in comp that I just can't do well. I just wanted to do my solves as fast as possible

Hopefully I can find something that will keep me motivated to practice pyra, so that I don't end up the same way I did with bld.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome average dude :tu

I got 3.66, 3.49, 3.38, 3.55, 4.92 = 3.57, having solved a pyraminx about 10 times total in the last month. Obviously I would have got a 6 avg in comp, but whatever 

I completely agree with Tim. Inspection is the most important part of the solve, try not to waste it!


----------



## Username (Oct 15, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Awesome average dude :tu
> 
> I completely agree with Tim. Inspection is the most important part of the solve, try not to waste it!



Thanks! Like I said in my last post, inspection has always been a problem for me


----------



## SZL (Oct 19, 2013)

good!


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2013)

SZL said:


> good!



Thanks!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, very nice!



Thanks!


----------

